# Help on a stalk strategy



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

I've got a buck that I've been watching and found what I think is his favorite bed as I've seen him there many times. I'll be setting up early on the trail I think he will take to it, but lets assume a specific situation on this one.

It is around 9:30 am opening morning and you crest a small shale ridge and sit down and start glassing.









You pick up on a few of the trails in the bottom and follow one to the small lonely patch of pines in the middle of the rock side hill across from you. You easily pick out the silhouette of a lone buck bedded (facing away from you).









You decide you want to put a stalk on this buck and start studying the terrain:

















How do you get to him? A few more notes, wind is in your face and he gets up and rotates his view about every 30 minutes.


----------



## Groganite (Nov 14, 2012)

Shhhhhhhhh.....You have to be vewy vewy quite....huhuhuhuhuhuh -8/-

I would hide in whatever cover you can find within 30 yards of bed hours before he would ever show up. It looks like the rocks are going to make to much noise to ever simply spot and stock this monster...Find a way in that you know he wouldnt take and wait. Or if your not patient and you have a buddy with you, have someone hike to the bottom of mountain and wait and someone push down from the top. good luck, looks steap


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Set up a Montana decoy in that soft cover down below and hope he takes interest.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

in the first pic there a set of pins on the left. it looks like the trail is about 30 or so from them. I would get set up in them trees and wait for him and hope he comes by there. that would be the first plan.Other then that I think you would have to take a chance and sneak up on him. Good luck it a nice buck.


----------



## Flyfishn247 (Oct 2, 2007)

That's tough, shale is loud weather it's dry or a down pour. Set up in front and wait for him to come to you if possible. You tromp into his bedding area, he may never come back. The stars will have to align due to all the factors you listed, but there is a chance. Great looking buck, looks like a nice drop tine on the left side, or do my eyes deceive me?


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

Flyfishn247 said:


> That's tough, shale is loud weather it's dry or a down pour. Set up in front and wait for him to come to you if possible. You tromp into his bedding area, he may never come back. The stars will have to align due to all the factors you listed, but there is a chance. Great looking buck, looks like a nice drop tine on the left side, or do my eyes deceive me?


 your eyes are telling the truth.


----------



## Huntoholic (Sep 17, 2008)

That first picture looks very familiar.

That boy will be bedded long before first light. At the top of that first picture it looks like a saddle. If it is where I think, it is really tough because not only for the shale but the wind will swirl. If bumped he will cross just below that saddle and go down that ridge line. I'd enter from the other side of that saddle (well before first light) and ease over that ridge and set up at the bottom and plan to wait all day.

And if it is not where I think, than look for the escape route and setup and wait.


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

Personally I wouldn't stalk up on him. I'm not saying it is impossible because I've seen many posts on guys that shot big bucks by stalking them but I've seen way more that got busted.
I'd try to figure him out and ambush him. That guy turns his view which to me says he is very smart.
You may think the wind is in your face but consider thermals, you may not know what the wind is doing once you get 100 yards from him, ever notice how the wind always seems to swirl when you get close, those big guys bed where the thermal converges with the daily winds and it would be my guess that he is in that X spot and that is why it is his favorite bed. 
I'd try to ambush but keep in mind that I SUCK at deer hunting!!


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

Huntoholic said:


> That first picture looks very familiar.
> 
> That boy will be bedded long before first light. At the top of that first picture it looks like a saddle. If it is where I think, it is really tough because not only for the shale but the wind will swirl. If bumped he will cross just below that saddle and go down that ridge line. I'd enter from the other side of that saddle (well before first light) and ease over that ridge and set up at the bottom and plan to wait all day.
> 
> And if it is not where I think, than look for the escape route and setup and wait.


PM Me if you think you know and we can talk


----------



## Huntoholic (Sep 17, 2008)

Trying to figure how to PM on this new system.


----------



## Huntoholic (Sep 17, 2008)

PM sent I think


----------



## msummer88 (Aug 20, 2013)

hoghunter011583 said:


> I'd try to ambush but keep in mind that I SUCK at deer hunting!!


Hahaha! I always say the same thing when a hunt is over and I'm walking away with tag soup.


----------

